# Video. Pregnant Amano shrimp



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Video: Pregnant Amano shrimp

I specially bought several Amano shrimp males. They keep my females pregnant almost all the time


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ahh.. would love to see the under belly if she'll let you. I've got 2 pregnant amano shrimps here so that means the other two are male out of the five.  I'm not really going to breed them given the proper breeding methods I've read are very lengthly and requiring more tanks and space which I don't have space.  I have heard while reading the web that you may get the odd survival shrimp that can make it in a freshwater birth but that's like a 1% thing from my understanding. Yes I know you get high success rates if you to the saltwater detailed breeding way but it's complicated.


----------

